# How to prove relationship with first cousin for 491 Australian visa



## bhumikasundrani (Feb 28, 2020)

I have received invite for 491 relative sponsor visa for regional area from Australia on 10 jan 2020. 
Sponsor is my first cousin and my relation to her is as below:
*Me > My father > My father's sister> My father's sister's daughter *
My cousin is married and citizen of Australia.

I applied for visa on 1st Feb 2020 with below documents.
1 PCC
2 Affidavit for demonstrating Family tree 
3 Passport of all people mentioned above
4. Sponsor declaration form
5. Medical

*But I received request for additional documents which states:*
_We need more information to helps us access your application.
Request checklist:
1) Evidence of sponsorship - Provide copies of official documents that show the family relationship between you and your sponsor
2) PCC -India (Previous clearance has expired)_
[I got PCC issued on 28 feb 2020]

I don't know what to submit now for this request. My aunt is not having birth certificate and it will take a long time to get one here in India. Please help me understand what I need to do.


----------



## bhumikasundrani (Feb 28, 2020)

bhumikasundrani said:


> I have received invite for 491 relative sponsor visa for regional area from Australia on 10 jan 2020.
> Sponsor is my first cousin and my relation to her is as below:
> *Me > My father > My father's sister> My father's sister's daughter *
> My cousin is married and citizen of Australia.
> ...


 I got PCC issued on 28 Jan 2020 not Feb. Sorry for typo.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

bhumikasundrani said:


> I have received invite for 491 relative sponsor visa for regional area from Australia on 10 jan 2020.
> Sponsor is my first cousin and my relation to her is as below:
> *Me > My father > My father's sister> My father's sister's daughter *
> My cousin is married and citizen of Australia.
> ...


Passport of all 4 persons should do the trick

Cheers


----------



## bhumikasundrani (Feb 28, 2020)

NB said:


> Passport of all 4 persons should do the trick
> 
> Cheers


Thanks for the reply NB.
I have already uploaded all passport copy in my immi account on 1st feb but I still got this request on 26 Feb. 
Also, I found that there is one spelling mistake in my aunt's passport, my grand-father's name spelling is wrong. Would that be causing the problem in verifying the relationship?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

bhumikasundrani said:


> Thanks for the reply NB.
> I have already uploaded all passport copy in my immi account on 1st feb but I still got this request on 26 Feb.
> Also, I found that there is one spelling mistake in my aunt's passport, my grand-father's name spelling is wrong. Would that be causing the problem in verifying the relationship?


That’s probably where the problem lies
Brother and sister passports should have identical parents name to prove the relationship 

Consult a Mara agent on how best to get out of this situation 

Cheers


----------



## venureddy (Aug 4, 2013)

For how many points have you recieved the application?


----------



## bhumikasundrani (Feb 28, 2020)

NB said:


> That’s probably where the problem lies
> Brother and sister passports should have identical parents name to prove the relationship
> 
> Consult a Mara agent on how best to get out of this situation
> ...


Ok thanks for guiding.
What should I submit now to state that there is a spelling mistake only. An affidavit from a lawyer? Any help would be appreciated. 
I am not familiar to any MARA agent. I will try to find one but it may take time.


----------



## bhumikasundrani (Feb 28, 2020)

venureddy said:


> For how many points have you recieved the application?


90 points


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

bhumikasundrani said:


> Ok thanks for guiding.
> What should I submit now to state that there is a spelling mistake only. An affidavit from a lawyer? Any help would be appreciated.
> I am not familiar to any MARA agent. I will try to find one but it may take time.


You have to reply to the CO in 28 days
You don’t have much time

Cheers


----------



## Harry25 (Apr 14, 2020)

Hi bhumi. I am on same boat as you were couple of months ago. Just need to know what documents did you give them afterwards to prove your relationship with you cousin. 
Thanks


----------



## bhumikasundrani (Feb 28, 2020)

Harry25 said:


> Hi bhumi. I am on same boat as you were couple of months ago. Just need to know what documents did you give them afterwards to prove your relationship with you cousin.
> Thanks


1) statutory declaration - as my grandmother's name spelling was different on my aunt's passport and my father's passport 
2) all 4 passports- me, sponsor, sponsor mother, my father as first cousin


----------



## abhiram990 (Dec 3, 2020)

bhumikasundrani said:


> 1) statutory declaration - as my grandmother's name spelling was different on my aunt's passport and my father's passport
> 2) all 4 passports- me, sponsor, sponsor mother, my father as first cousin


I have two questions regarding this 491 visa please
1) in how many months you can expect the invite?
2) i have a cousin brother (father's brothers son). I am submitting birth certificates of four of us(Me, my father, His father and his/cousin's) along with that a family tree document. The problem is there is a spelling difference in surname. What do i do for this?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

abhiram990 said:


> I have two questions regarding this 491 visa please
> 1) in how many months you can expect the invite?
> 2) i have a cousin brother (father's brothers son). I am submitting birth certificates of four of us(Me, my father, His father and his/cousin's) along with that a family tree document. The problem is there is a spelling difference in surname. What do i do for this?


1. Tomorrow or next year or never
No one can predict an invite in these uncertain times unless you are in healthcare
2. Depends on the extent of the difference 
Cheers


----------



## bhumikasundrani (Feb 28, 2020)

abhiram990 said:


> I have two questions regarding this 491 visa please
> 1) in how many months you can expect the invite?
> 2) i have a cousin brother (father's brothers son). I am submitting birth certificates of four of us(Me, my father, His father and his/cousin's) along with that a family tree document. The problem is there is a spelling difference in surname. What do i do for this?


 For point 2- I also had spelling mistake in my relative's passport. I submitted 4 passports of all of us but got a request for additional documents required to prove relationship. But that was after I received the invite. To that I submitted a self declaration form that was signed by my cousin in Australia as spelling mistake was in his passport.


----------



## dujake (Mar 31, 2021)

bhumikasundrani said:


> I have received invite for 491 relative sponsor visa for regional area from Australia on 10 jan 2020.
> Sponsor is my first cousin and my relation to her is as below:
> *Me > My father > My father's sister> My father's sister's daughter *
> My cousin is married and citizen of Australia.
> ...


What did you use as "Affidavit for demonstrating Family tree". I have similar situation but was not sure if there is a legal format or is this just a word document. Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## bhumikasundrani (Feb 28, 2020)

dujake said:


> What did you use as "Affidavit for demonstrating Family tree". I have similar situation but was not sure if there is a legal format or is this just a word document. Any help will be appreciated.


Family tree is a optional document. I submitted it to explain the complex name and surname changes that happens after marriage and the documents of my cousin were having different names.
It was on a stamp paper signed by under a lawyer.


----------



## Vick0012 (Jul 26, 2021)

bhumikasundrani said:


> Family tree is a optional document. I submitted it to explain the complex name and surname changes that happens after marriage and the documents of my cousin were having different names.
> It was on a stamp paper signed by under a lawyer.


Hii can you plz share templates that you used for family tree


----------

